# Meet WSC NT Prof Joel Kim



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 1, 2010)

This week's episode of Office Hours is an interview with Joel Kim, Assistant Prof of NT at WSC. In the interview Joel talks about being born in Korea but growing up in two different worlds. Joel is a gifted teacher and scholar. He served as a pastor for a number of years before joining us. He is rightly loved by the students. 

Here's the interview:

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/02.01.10JEK.mp3

Thanks for listening

More episodes at 

Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

You can subscribe in iTunes or via RSS.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, Scott. I am thoroughly enjoying both Office Hours and the Heidelcast. You do us all a service, sir.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks and thanks for listening!


----------

